# Dresser acting as a stand?



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Would a dresser work to act as a stand?

It is a dresser like this. Well it is this dresser lol... Issues are currently the top is not as wide as the 110g I was thinking of (if I did use it) putting a piece of plywood or something along those lines to ensure that the weight isn't 'hanging over'.....



Its for a 110g tall tank..

Wife is trying to get the 110g out of the living room and into the 2nd bedroom....


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

ever pt more than a 20 gal and a 27"tube TV on a dresser... but a friend of mine put a 55 on his dresser and it worked fine.

I'd suggest putting a piece of 2x4 or something under the middle to make a center leg just to help take some of the weight.

If you unsure about the dresser being able to hold the weight you could always stress test it with sandbags, bricks, friends and family! (get 5 or 6 good size people sitting on it)


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i'd be worried about the weight distribution with a tank that size, afterally its 1200 lbs.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

No i know how much the 110 would weigh, but if I did some inner support inside like 'box it inside' of the actual dresser would that help at all? Obviously I couldn't do more supports anywhere other then that...well at least keeping the structure and the drawers still working.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I have the same type dresser but in brown the most I put on it is a 37 gallon and the problem is the feet on it and no support in the middle you have to brace it up for that weight personally I wouldn't put a 110 on it unless you boxed the bottom of it with new feet


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

I could possibly, maybe I'll take some pictures of it (the underside of it), and see what the engineer's on the forum think lo,.... Just my wife doesn't want this huge tank(the 110g tall specifically) in our front room... and so the only alternative is well in this room on the dresser (we are using the dresser or I'd just chuck the dresser and make a stand


----------



## oscar (Apr 21, 2010)

no. no. no.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

so thats a no then? lol


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

If you beef it up it should work just fine, I did it with an old entertainment center, Use screws and glue as well for your extra framing and you should be ok. cheers Laurie


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

I will give it a yes and no. A dresser will void the warranty of the aquarium for sure. Many people get away with furniture as a stand for an aquarium but a 110 is a serious amount of weight and although the dresser may be strong enough, it will not give with time and settle out like an aquarium stand. Many hobbyists dont realize the design that goes into commercial aquarium stands. They are designed to twist and give to give continuous support to the aquarium.
To sum it up, your call but not recommended.


----------

